

ASCAP seeking donations to oppose Creative Commons, Public Knowledge, and EFF - jmillikin
http://www.zeropaid.com/news/89494/ascap-declares-war-on-free-culture/

======
nkassis
This type of fact misrepresentation annoys me. Painting the EFF CC and PK as
organization promoting pirating is down right dishonest. I just hope the
artist are smart enough to not fall for this crap.

~~~
noonespecial
But its true. To organizations like ASCAP, the Creative Commons _is_
undermining copyright as they've come to understand and use it.

To ASCAP there really is no difference between pirating songs and releasing
them straight to the public without a detour through compulsory license
middle-man world. They miss out on the payday either way.

------
kiba
They can bully their users and pirates for all I care. As long as they don't
touch public domain/creative common/copyleft stuff that I _produced_.

As far as I am concerned, they should give away their users and the pirates to
_me_ if they hate people pirating their content so much.

------
pook
There is now no point whatsoever buying music. These people should not be
supported.

I propose a reverse boycott: pirate the hell out of the artists you like, and
donate directly to them what you think they deserve. Directly, as in skipping
all the middlemen eager to take a cut of their pay and your freedom.

~~~
ggchappell
Practical question: How do we go about doing this? Say there's some band out
there. A friend gives me a copy of one of their songs. I want to give the band
$1. How do I do it?

------
coffeemug
_They say they are advocates of consumer rights, but the truth in these groups
simply do not want to pay for the use of our music. Their mission is to spread
the word that our music should be free._

This isn't an untrue statement.

~~~
_delirium
I don't think the EFF have a particularly anti-copyright position. I mean, EFF
cofounder Mitch Kapor was the cofounder of Lotus, which definitely did not
give its software away for free. It seems his main motivation in the early
days was a worry that a computer-cracking backlash would go too far and
violate civil liberties (e.g. in the infamous Steve Jackson Games case), which
isn't the same as thinking that computer cracking is a good thing. The
organization now has similar concerns about whether the anti-piracy backlash
is sufficiently respecting due process, protecting the rights of people who
are in fact innocent, etc.

Somewhat more true of Creative Commons, but they still have an opt-in view of
it: they'd like to promote a world where many people give away their music for
free, under various definitions of "free" (may include e.g. no-commercial-use
clauses), but it's strictly voluntary if you want to use a CC license or not.

------
Supermighty
Defamation suit anyone?

~~~
ErrantX
Why play their game? Just ignore them I say.

~~~
Supermighty
Because turnabout if fair play.

Because ignoring them doesn't stem the tide of their rhetoric. Fighting them
and winning sends a clear message that they are wrong.

